# Tomori negativo al Covid



## LukeLike (11 Gennaio 2022)

Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Ottimo, ora Calabria dai!


----------



## Baba (11 Gennaio 2022)

Otttimo! Spero che sia in campo per la prossima di campionato


----------



## Swaitak (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Ottimo speriamo il contagio non gli lasci gli strascichi che ha lasciato su Diaz, Theo e Giroud.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Gennaio 2022)

Grande notizia! Gli farei assaggiare il campo già con il Genoa per qualche minuto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Maravich49 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Notizia fantastica!


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Dai dai dai.
Ora calabria.
Gli altri due non servono.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Bene, adesso abbiamo disponibile anche la riserva di Romagnoli.


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Subito titolare in coppa con Pierino


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Grande notizia! Gli farei assaggiare il campo già con il Genoa per qualche minuto nel secondo tempo.


difficile, senza allenamento per una settimana magari rischi un infortunio
meglio lasciarlo lavorare tutta la settimana per lunedì prossimo

comunque appunto giocando di lunedì può darsi che avremo qualche altro a disposizione negativizzato


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Bene grande notizia.


----------



## cuoredidrago (11 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ottimo speriamo il contagio non gli lasci gli strascichi che ha lasciato su Diaz, Theo e Giroud.


Toccando ferro non dovrebbe succedere; generalmente le ultime sono forme molto blande. Incrociamo le dita. 
Ad ogni modo sono curiosissimo di vederlo in coppia con Kalulu...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ottimo, il nostro cammino passa dal recuperare più pezzi possibili. 
Tomori poi è il nostro miglior giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2022)

manca calabria ma ha 2 discrete alternative quindi direi che siamo al completo.
come previsto adesso ci si negativizza velocemente.


----------



## diavolo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> difficile, senza allenamento per una settimana magari rischi un infortunio
> meglio lasciarlo lavorare tutta la settimana per lunedì prossimo
> 
> comunque appunto giocando di lunedì può darsi che avremo qualche altro a disposizione negativizzato


Solo al Milan questi rientri graduali per una settimana di assenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2022)

La coppia black Tomori-Kalulu io la considereri anche in previsione titolarità fissa.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Ottimo! Giovedi magari può fare 30 min e dare riposo ad uno tra florenzi kalulu e theo che probabilmente giocheranno anche lunedi..


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Per inter e juve speriamo di avere fuori solo i 3 in coppa d'africa.. ma temo per la diffida di theo


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


In pratica è stato positivo 5 giorni, nei quali si sarà allenato autonomamente. Credo che facendo due allenamenti tra oggi e domani, un ventello possa farlo giovedì per partire titolare lunedì prossimo.


----------



## Raryof (11 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La coppia black Tomori-Kalulu io la considereri anche in previsione titolarità fissa.


Violenza pura, anche per giocare d'anticipo e non farsi schiacciare troppo.
Romagna è da tenere buono quando si giocherà in casa con le squadrette ma non può fare il titolare, anzi sarebbe da fare giocare in CI e basta.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Dato che il comunicato è stato rilasciato in prima mattinata immagino che il tampone sia stato fatto ieri.. oggi ci saranno nuovi tamponi?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Bene, speriamo che sia già in forma per il prossimo turno di campionato.


----------



## Walker (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Finalmente una buona notizia, speriamo riprenda in buona forma come prima, anche se ho la sensazione che le prime due-tre partite non sarà al top.... spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Ottima notizia. Era ora.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan ha comunicato che Fikayo Tomori è risultato negativo al COVID-19 e da oggi si allenerà con i compagni.


Godo, daje fik.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno sa quando ci sarà il prossimo giro di tamponi per i 4 positivi? Prima si negativizzano e prima tornano ad allenarsi..


----------

